# How to recind or dispose of a military qualification



## rocksteady (26 Sep 2014)

I want to know how to get rid of a particular qualification that I have.  I don't want the qual and I want it off my MPRR.  Don't ask why.

Thanks.


----------



## ModlrMike (26 Sep 2014)

In short, no. The MPRR is a record of all training you've taken and qualifications gained. Perhaps seeing if there is some sort of periodic certification that would temporarily render you unqualified.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (26 Sep 2014)

I understand your problem. I mean, who amongst us hasn't gone on course drunk and woke up one morning with an unexpected qualification? 

Seriously, I am not picking up what you are throwing down.


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Sep 2014)

Perhaps the OP is the only in his unit with a particular qualification, and that in turn has meant that's all they do now.  I kinda felt the same way after getting my driver quals (especially on specialty vehicles), because for awhile I was one of maybe 2 or 3 with those quals, so guess what I got stuck doing more than I cared for......


----------



## McG (26 Sep 2014)

rocksteady said:
			
		

> I want to know how to get rid of a particular qualification that I have.  I don't want the qual and I want it off my MPRR.  Don't ask why.


Your orderly room has the ability to do this.  Your CO will have to approve it.


----------



## JSR OP (26 Sep 2014)

I had a guy in my office have a clerk remove a qualification from his MPRR because he didn't know what it was...  turns out it was an ACISS trade qualification that he was granted under based on one of his old trade quals...  Once I explained what it was to him after the fact, he had the clerk add it again...


----------



## 392 (26 Sep 2014)

Memo to CO asking to rescind the qualification with reasons why will get the process started. It will be up to him / her if they choose to authorize it. Depending on the qual in question, it could trigger other spin off effects.


----------



## turretmonster (26 Sep 2014)

Send an email to the +LFC MITE TASM shop at CTC to get any deleted CA quals put back on properly. Clerks are *NOT* suppose to insert or delete qualifications on an MPRR unless its a 300000 series qualification generated by DLN. 

Anything generated by MITE is not to be touched even with a CO's approval. They request the qual be removed by the proper channels to the TASM cell, but as stated, it will bring into question as to why you don't want it on your records if you took the crse. 

Every time some chuckle head gets something entered or deleted incorrectly via a clerk it buggers up the stats that are generated by MITE for the entire trg system. It also buggers up the CM pers qual tracking system. 

There should only be two points of entry for trg data on an MPRR, through trg managed by MITE or by TASMs doing a manual update requested via official channels. Absolutely no one else should be playing in the database. Correction mode is a very dangerous tool in the hands of well meaning but uninformed pers. 

And as for the qualification you don't want. If you are caught tampering with your MPRR, prepare to pay the price. Its not up to you to enter or take off a qualification. Full stop.


----------



## cupper (26 Sep 2014)

Surest way to ensure that you get stuck with the particular duty for all time is to bitch, moan and drip about it and try and have the qualification removed in order to avoid said duty.

Your unit spent from its budget and freed the schedule up to make you available for the training to obtain the qualification. They will be none too happy to hear that you didn't appreciate their effort.

And perhaps someone in the unit would have wanted to go on that course, or get that qualification, but it went to you instead.

Suck it up Buttercup. We've all had to deal with similar issues at some points in our careers, Reg or Res. Just keep saying "This too shall pass." And one day it will.


----------



## MJP (26 Sep 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> Surest way to ensure that you get stuck with the particular duty for all time is to *****, moan and drip about it and try and have the qualification removed in order to avoid said duty.
> 
> Your unit spent from its budget and freed the schedule up to make you available for the training to obtain the qualification. They will be none too happy to hear that you didn't appreciate their effort.
> 
> ...



Very large assumption going on on your part.  It could be very innocuous on the part of the OP and sometimes things people would rather not have on their MPRR show up as MCG has pointed out.  I think the OP has the information he needs to move forward with his request and it is up to his CoC to determine how right or wrong removing the qual is.


Edited for speeeling
*Quail = Bird
  Qual = Qualification


----------



## Old Sweat (26 Sep 2014)

I wasn't going to insert this distraction, but the one military qualification I have that I am really, really glad I never got to use is Nuclear Target Analysis. On the other hand, it was necessary at a place and time in Canadian history, and I was pretty good at it way back then.


----------



## cupper (26 Sep 2014)

MJP said:
			
		

> Very large assumption going on on your part.  It could be very innocuous on the part of the OP and sometimes things people would rather not have on their MPRR show up as MCG has pointed out.  I think the OP has the information he needs to move forward with his request and it is up to his CoC to determine how right or wrong removing the quail is.



I have to agree, that could well be true on my part. 

But again, it is something the OP should consider if indeed the reason for wanting the qualification to be removed is because he/she keeps getting a duty she/he really doesn't like doing.


----------



## Drag (27 Sep 2014)

MJP said:
			
		

> Very large assumption going on on your part.  It could be very innocuous on the part of the OP and sometimes things people would rather not have on their MPRR show up as MCG has pointed out.  I think the OP has the information he needs to move forward with his request and it is up to his CoC to determine how right or wrong removing the qual is.
> 
> 
> Edited for speeeling
> ...



Looking at the OPs posting history it doesn't seem to be much of a stretch...


----------



## MJP (27 Sep 2014)

D3 said:
			
		

> Looking at the OPs posting history it doesn't seem to be much of a stretch...



No, not all.

However, the overall tone of this website has turned pretty negative over the last while.  With a variety of folks (sometimes even myself) jumping into a thread with wild speculation about another poster's intent.  Sometimes justifiable but often answers could be given in a manner that is less confrontational, or people could refrain from adding to the thread if their comment doesn't add any value.  I am certainly not saying the we shouldn't have an opinion on a course of action or an idea within a thread but over the top responses by folks on both sides of an argument tend to overshadow the entire issue at discussion and generally add little to the debate.  There have been some good additions to this thread that have the required information and some not so great additions.   In this case I have no clue about the OPs intent.  He may or may not be trying to remove a qual to prevent him from having to do a task that he feels he doesn't have to.  I would tend to want to allow his CoC to judge the need for allowing that request.  One could easily point out to the OP in a non-confrontational manner the how and why a CoC won't allow for someone to just pick and choose the courses that show up on their MPRR rather than dog piling or making speculative broad brush statements.


----------



## UnwiseCritic (27 Sep 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> Surest way to ensure that you get stuck with the particular duty for all time is to *****, moan and drip about it and try and have the qualification removed in order to avoid said duty.
> 
> Your unit spent from its budget and freed the schedule up to make you available for the training to obtain the qualification. They will be none too happy to hear that you didn't appreciate their effort.
> 
> ...



All hail the great gods that decide our careers for us. And we must thank them for o so going out of their way to "free up" our time and the units time. And all that effort made! Probably like all of my quals and being thrown on a course a day late and I'm told to change my plans. (I could be jumping to conclusions as well) But I get the feeling the high attrition rate in the army is due to something of this nature... Suck it up army, it's your fault anyways. Sorry boys, I just can't stand Cuppers mentality. So I went right into the black.


As for the guy, man if you don't want it, get it off. You don't owe anyone anything. And now you have the advice you need. Get it done! I may be in a similar situation as you haha. But only time will tell.


----------



## Drag (28 Sep 2014)

MJP said:
			
		

> No, not all.
> 
> However, the overall tone of this website has turned pretty negative over the last while.  With a variety of folks (sometimes even myself) jumping into a thread with wild speculation about another poster's intent.  Sometimes justifiable but often answers could be given in a manner that is less confrontational, or people could refrain from adding to the thread if their comment doesn't add any value.  I am certainly not saying the we shouldn't have an opinion on a course of action or an idea within a thread but over the top responses by folks on both sides of an argument tend to overshadow the entire issue at discussion and generally add little to the debate.  There have been some good additions to this thread that have the required information and some not so great additions.   In this case I have no clue about the OPs intent.  He may or may not be trying to remove a qual to prevent him from having to do a task that he feels he doesn't have to.  I would tend to want to allow his CoC to judge the need for allowing that request.  One could easily point out to the OP in a non-confrontational manner the how and why a CoC won't allow for someone to just pick and choose the courses that show up on their MPRR rather than dog piling or making speculative broad brush statements.



Point taken.  I agree that dog piles happen much to frequently...


----------



## George Wallace (28 Sep 2014)

D3 said:
			
		

> Point taken.  I agree that dog piles happen much to frequently...



At the same time, what about the comment before yours?  Is that acceptable?

There are certain malcontents who come here to disrupt the site, leading to members developing the tone you are discussing.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Sep 2014)

UnwiseCritic said:
			
		

> As for the guy, man if you don't want it, get it off. You don't owe anyone anything.


Highlighting the glaring difference between those who joined to serve in the military and those who see this as simply "McJob."


----------



## mba2011 (28 Sep 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Highlighting the glaring difference between those who joined to serve in the military and those who see this as simply "McJob."



Easy now. I am a younger guy, 25>, reg force, and if I was loaded onto DDC or Dvr Wheeled and then place on duty as duty driver every weekend, I would be pissed to, especially when there is no need for me personally to be on duty every weekend (ie there are other people who could do it too). I dont see the Army as a McJob at all, but there should be the reasonable expectation that you are not over used when there is no real reason to be. 

Not saying the above example is the case, but if the army was somehow abusing him having the course, absolutely get it removed.


*If said course is a really specialized one like Helo Insertion or something like that, suck it up and get on with it.*


----------



## TCM621 (28 Sep 2014)

Maybe he is doing this because he does not feel confident in his ability and yet is continually made to do it because he has the qual. The reality is that if he requests it for selfish reasons, it will be denied.


----------



## Harris (28 Sep 2014)

Perhaps if the OP were to actually tell us what the qual is and why he feels that it should be removed from his record, we could get on with our lives and cease the idle speculation that this thread has evolved into.  Or as a minimum discuss the pros/cons of the particular qual he is seeking to remove.  Just saying.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Sep 2014)

Harris said:
			
		

> Perhaps if the OP were to actually tell us what the qual is and why he feels that it should be removed from his record, we could get on with our lives and cease the idle speculation that this thread has evolved into.  Or as a minimum discuss the pros/cons of the particular qual he is seeking to remove.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.  If only.   :boring:


......however, at the end of the day, the actual process has been explained.  Should the OP wish to carry on, the answer has been provided.  The agony aunts will continue to speculate none the less


----------



## Infanteer (28 Sep 2014)

Not on this thread - questions asked and answered (thanks Turretmonster); locked.


----------

